# Case 2590



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

We're currently looking at a 1980 Case 2590. What are your thoughts in these? It is a 2 owner tractor with 5300hrs on it. The last owner owned it for 16years and only pulled an 10 tooth chisel and 14ft cultivator...so it hasn't been worked terribly hard. It has a new cab kit and seat, power shift was rebuilt 6-7yrs ago, and new injector pump 3 years ago. Previous owner claims it uses no oil and leak no fluids at all.

-All comments are appreciated!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

In the agricultural machinery industry, the TBO (Time Before Overhaul) for tractor engines seems to be around 5,000 hours. So this engine is now "used up". Obvious drawbacks are the uncertain reliability of a 32-year-old tractor, parts availability, etc.

Another downside to keep in mind is the large engine on a vintage tractor (8.3 liters on the 2590) will use prodigious amounts of fuel. Today, the same amount of work is typically done on a smaller, lighter, 4 wheel drive tractor with an engine around half the displacement. In the long run, I thinks these negatives would outweigh the positives of a low purchase price. I hope I don't sound like a pessimist!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

My father had a 2590 when I was young, we did not have any trouble with it but they were known for having problematic powershift transmissions. I will tell you this much, it would pull like a bear! They had a tremendous amount of torque and worked quite well in their day. As was mentioned above, they older tractors do tend to use more fuel then the new stuff. Tractordata.com shows that tractor using 11.6 gallons per hour to make 180 PTO HP, acording to nebraska tests. JD's 4840 is the same vintage of tractor and the same size, it uses 11.5 gallons to make 180 as well.
On the new side of things, current model Magnum 180 makes 179 PTO HP and uses 9.8 gallons per hour while the JD 7830 makes 189 PTO HP and uses 9.6 gallons per hour.
All fuel consumtion figures are calculated at PTO speed making full power. 
Any of these tractors will use lots of fuel, the new ones don't use great amounts less fuel when you consider the amount of usage you will have for the tractor compared to the price tag of current model iron (tractors), but it is a possibility that you run into relaibilty issues with older equipment. The old case workhorses are thousands less than the other manufacturer's equipment, so that has a role to play as well.... It all boils down to the sort of use you plan to put this tractor to. Back in those days no manufacturer made junk, they all had their highs and lows but were put together with the thought to build the best they could, in the USA. The amount of components made in third world countries (where labour is cheap) that are used in all major brands of equipment would alarm you.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

i have a 2390 built up to a 2590. As far a pulling tractor they are awesome. i would'nt be worried at all about the hrs on that engine if it's not using any oil, and they are good starting tractors. Cons, the air conditioning in these were not good even when new and the gear selection is ok for tillage but poor for round baling. I don't find they use any more fuel baling than my other tractors of less hp and that extra power and weight is sure nice in rolling fields. Dependable, cheap horsepower (powershift not included!).


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for responding. We are not too concerned about the engine as it has been worked lightly and burns no oil. Hopefully the power shift rebuild was done well. For the price of the tractor, we honestly aren't worried about burning a little more fuel. We don't farm a lot and just need something to pull bigger tillage implements.

-How quite are the cabs? It has a new cab kit, but we still don't want too noisy of a tractor.
-Also, we have a 20,000lbs flatbed..is this adequate to haul that big of a tractor?


----------



## T & R Hay Farms (Jan 19, 2012)

My Boss's Cousin just completely redid his 2290, he rebuilt the motor (5k), transmission (4k i believe), and then put new rubber on the back from roughly grand total of 15k. His has right around 6,000 hrs. Just a for warning. But it is always a gamble with used equipment. If you end up getting it. I hope it works great for you!

Best Regards,
Richard Lewis

PS: its always an adequate trailer until the DOT catches you


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

That tractor prob weights around 14k maybe alittle less I'm guessing. That trailer should be fine.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

on tractor data it says it weighs between 15740-20500lbs.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

stickney farm said:


> on tractor data it says it weighs between 15740-20500lbs.


Really? I cant believe that tractor weights much more than my 7020 allis. Not that this it completely accurate but the postings on tractorhouse say around 14.


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

a case 2590 is rated at 180 hp at the pto where the allis 7020 is rated at 123 hp at the pto. need a lot more iron for that increase of hp which is where the extra weight comes from.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

I know they are a very heavy tractor. I'm guessing with fluids they are at the that 20,000lbs number. We'll hire it to be hauled if there is any doubt that we shouldn't be pulling it with our rig.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Goatman, Do yourself a favor and get an oil analysis. Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We have a 2590 and we really like it. It was bought used, after a coulpe years we had some blow by and decided to have engine rebuilt. Once the dealership got inside the engine they said some one else had been inside and put some parts in wrong. It was a fairly inexpensive overhaul, I am thinking about $3500. We really like this tractor, cab is fairy quite. We used to pull 5000 gallon manure tanker with injectors, and also 21' McFarland Reel Disc. It has no problem with either. We also pull a NH H7450 discbine with this tractor, usually run engine speed around 1700 rpm while mowing, this really helps on fuel use. DO NOT LEAVE THIS TRACTOR IN REVERSE AND RUN PTO, this will burn up the power shift.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We also have a AC7080, the case 2590 uses less fuel and a much nicer tractor. 2590 much easier to shift on the go and cab is much quieter.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for all your guys' input! Ended up buying the tractor last night!!


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

You will be fine mine has 8400 hours and never touched engine or rearend. Run tractor at 1800 rpms and you will use less fuel. Pulling a NH 7450 discbine takes about 1 gallon per acre. As fo gears fo round baling I love it. Usually un 2-3 or up to 3-3 when windrows are even and fluffy. This tractor will drag a 4840 0r 4850 backwards. I have run all three. The tractor has plenty of weight to put to the ground. Good luck


----------

